# [Gnome 2.22.1] Problème de compilation de gtksourceview [OK]

## Fistons

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà le soucis: j'essaie de compiler gnome 2.22.1 (avec emerge gnome) et lors de la compilation de gtksourceview j'ai ce bug la : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=225495

Donc, je vois qu'il y a un correctif, mais je ne vois pas comment l'appliquer...

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider?

Merci beaucoupLast edited by Fistons on Thu Jun 12, 2008 10:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Hum, peut etre que copier l'ebuild dans ton overlay et y rajouter ce patch serait suffisant. Par contre j'y connais rien pour la syntaxe des patchs etc dans les ebuilds

----------

## kopp

Bon, vu que j'ai du faire face à ce problème aussi, voici l'ebuild solution, a mettre dans $PORTDIR_OVERLAY/x11-libs/gtksourceview :

```
# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-libs/gtksourceview/gtksourceview-1.8.5-r1.ebuild,v 1.10 2007/12/11 22:03:31 vapier Exp $

inherit gnome2 eutils

DESCRIPTION="A text widget implementing syntax highlighting and other features"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.gnome.org/"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="1.0"

KEYWORDS="alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 ppc ppc64 sh sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd"

IUSE="doc"

RDEPEND=">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.8

   >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.5

   >=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.8

   >=dev-libs/glib-2

   !<dev-util/portatosourceview-2.16.1-r1"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

   sys-devel/gettext

   >=dev-util/intltool-0.35

   >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.9

   doc? ( >=dev-util/gtk-doc-1 )"

DOCS="AUTHORS ChangeLog HACKING MAINTAINERS NEWS README TODO"

src_unpack()

{

   unpack ${A}

   cd ${S}/gtksourceview

   epatch ${FILESDIR}/disable_native_gnu_regex.patch

}

pkg_setup() {

   # Removes the gnome-vfs dep

   G2CONF="${G2CONF} --disable-build-tests"

}

src_install() {

   gnome2_src_install

   insinto /usr/share/${PN}-1.0/language-specs

   doins "${FILESDIR}"/gentoo.lang

}

```

Ensuite tu télécharges le fichier de patch, tu le mets dans le sous-dossier $PORTDIR_OVERLAY/x11-libs/gtksourceview/files

Puis un petit 

```
ebuild gtksourceview-1.8.5-r1.ebuild digest
```

Et ça devrait passer  :Smile: 

EN tous cas, chezmoiçamarche.com

PS: hum, l'ebuild est p'tet crade, mais bon déjà le patch est un workaround à la con... alors m'enfous, ça compile  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Bon, la glibc pose pas mal de problème on dirait, je vais repasser en 2.7.

Ton problème vient de là, et d'autres problèmes apparaissent ailleurs. J'ai moyennement envie de patcher tout ce qui foire...

EDIT : bon, l'ami portage ne veut pas downgrader.... on va rester en 2.8  :Smile: 

----------

## Fistons

Testé et approuvé par moi même.

Merci beaucoup!

----------

## RickyLoad

Merci à toi kopp

----------

